# 2007 21Rs Vs. 2010 230Rs Questions



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello
This is my first post. My wife and I are looking at buying an Outback. We REALLY like the 230RS except for the PRICE, but we also found a used 2007 21RS that might work. Can anyone tell me if the 07-21RS has the same floor, walls and ceiling construction and insulation as the newer 2010 230RS? (Sealed sub floor also?)

We LOVE to camp in the REAL "Outback" (BLM and Forestry lands), which means driving on some not so well maintained pot holed and rutted dirt roads. Our TV is a 05 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 5.3litre which at times, we have needed the 4x4 for the crummy roads. Is there any difference in the 2007 21RS ground clearance / suspension compared to the 2010 230RS? CAN these trailers go OFF ROAD? (The roads we drag our current Tent Trailer on ARE stated on the maps to be OK for "passenger cars", yet with today's economy, most roads are rutted and potholed fairly well.

On the slide out end bed, when it rains, is it really loud inside that slide out? Will it leak? is it hard to heat and keep warm on 30 degree nights?

We noticed Keystone lowered the capacity of all the tanks on the newer models, (43 fresh, 30 gray, 30 black). How long can you dry camp with 43 gallons of fresh water, and only a 30 gallon gray & black tanks? (Vs. 2007's 50 fresh and 40 black / gray tanks).

Thank you for your help, sorry for all the questions.

Beachnut


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Take a look at this.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

You never mentioned what the price difference was between the two.

We previously owned a 2006 23RS. Now own a 2010 260FL. The 23RS was our first Outback. Rear slide was not a problem as far as leaking. I got tired of manually having to pull it out but that a personal thing. Most people did not have a problem. Did have a small problem with the rear slide support bars but fixed it myself. All-in-all a great trailer which is why we stayed with Outback and bought the 2010 260FL. Both have covered underbelly.I wouldn't call it sealed but it does the job.I believe the construction items you mentioned are the same or very close. As for camping in BLM areas,I think you will find that the newer OB's have more ground clearance. I know my 260FL has a lot more clearance than my previous 2006 23RS. You may want to pay attention to this since this is where you like to camp. Back when I started here several members were doing axle flips to gain the greater ground clearance. This does not seem to be the issue with the new(er) Outbacks.

I do wish my 260FL had larger black/grey tanks. My 23RS had 40/40 while the 260FL is 30/30. Not really a major problem for us since we usually camp in full-hookup CG's. Only had a 1 overflow with the 260FL. Now I know to check carefully.Supposedly they did this for weight purposes.

I know price is usually the major factor. IMHO I would go with the the 230RS but that's just me.Have you checked Holman's or RV Wholesale?


----------

